# Simple meals you don't tire of



## Sully (Jun 9, 2017)

My go-to basic meal is tilapia and jasmine rice. It's incredibly boring, I know. And without some sort of seasoning it's basically tasteless, but I love it anyway. And I never get sick of it. I've eaten it once a day for almost the last 2 weeks and I'm about to make some up for dinner, again. Everything else I get tired of, eventually. I hate eggs, at this point. I've eaten them so often in so many different ways that I'm sick of them and don't ever want to eat another egg. I have to choke them down in the morning with a huge cup of water. Not tilapia and rice. No matter how often I eat it, I always come back for more. 

What are your favorite simple meals, that you never get sick of?


----------



## aon1 (Jun 9, 2017)

I like really seasoned beef and brown rice I can pretty much eat that everyday but have to limit it because the brown rice gasses the hell out of me if I eat it too many meals in a day..

My second would be chicken cheese and white rice


----------



## squatster (Jun 10, 2017)

I love my protein shake and oatmeal drink.
If I could I would have it for every meal.
Used to do 2 meals a day of 12 eggs and 2 slices of ezekial bread with peanut  butter on them - i love that one also - can't pre cook eggs - so it makes it tough for work


----------



## healthywitch (Jun 23, 2017)

I am on a vegan diet right now, it's been 3-months since I last ate burger and fries and so far I am getting used to it. I do an hour run by 5am then eat my breakfast after 2-hours. A cup of cereal or oatmeal is enough, sometimes I pair it with an apple or banana. As for lunch I only eat veggies and fish. No more meal after 5pm as I am about to start my cardio exercise. More water in take, and of course my favorite flavored drink apple cider with honey and lemon.


----------



## Sully (Jun 23, 2017)

healthywitch said:


> I am on a vegan diet right now, it's been 3-months since I last ate burger and fries and so far I am getting used to it. I do an hour run by 5am then eat my breakfast after 2-hours. A cup of cereal or oatmeal is enough, sometimes I pair it with an apple or banana. As for lunch I only eat veggies and fish. No more meal after 5pm as I am about to start my cardio exercise. More water in take, and of course my favorite flavored drink apple cider with honey and lemon.



You do realize that if you eat fish, you are not on a vegan diet, right? The paradigm of a vegan diet means that you consume no animal products of any kind, including fish, any form of dairy product, eggs, animal oils used in cooking food, and a bunch of other nonsensical stupidity. 

By the way, vegan diets are inherently stupid.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 23, 2017)

Barbeque chicken and rice with veggies. Fast and easy. Also love eggs. Could eat them all the time. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 24, 2017)

Two packets of this with peanut butter and one of many different protein powders.

Talk about simple.


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

breakfast 6 whole eggs and like 2 cups of mash potatoes. Or 2 potatoes with butter, chives, onion powder, sour cream, and cheese. Then go bench 600 

Also alot of wendys......


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

Also alot of wendys......and mcdonalds for breakfast. Also ribs, and chipotle.  Remember not a bodybuilder. Ohhh and frozen pizza 

But i'm trying a new cleaner diet with a nutritionist.  Fat just melting off. trying to get leaner so my next meet i can blast the food harder. 
And cutting weight sucks. But I need my equipment to fit right so i figure if it gets loose from dropping fat I'll just get more muscle to fill it out...


----------



## aon1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Another good breakfast is oatmeal,lean ground beef(from a butcher or good shop not Walmarts floor droppings)couple spoons of lemon juice,garlic, Cheyenne pepper,oregano, and depending if your bulking or not cheese. Playing with the amount of spices in this is key to get it to your liking. But it's a good healthy breakfast.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 25, 2017)

Simple enough? The beer is because it's my birthday. The wife bought it for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 26, 2017)

Simple and easy. McD chicken nuggets and fry-fries! Here's me and my boys sitting down for some post workout nutrition:sEm_blush8:


----------



## Sully (Jun 26, 2017)

ProFIT said:


> Simple and easy. McD chicken nuggets and fry-fries! Here's me and my boys sitting down for some post workout nutrition:sEm_blush8:



I can only assume you are the super diesel one on the right, with the Justin Beiber haircut. By the way, nice arms. :love1:


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 27, 2017)

Sully said:


> I can only assume you are the super diesel one on the right, with the Justin Beiber haircut. By the way, nice arms. :love1:



I'm the nugget in the middle:sSig_cool2:


----------



## Turkishexpress (Jul 19, 2017)

If you have a good Middle Eastern place near by, you can't go wrong with some chicken/steak kebobs and rice along with some simple salad.

Personally I love cream of rice with some protein powder in it.


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 25, 2017)

1 cup Mexican rice
1/2 cup Black beans
8 ounce chicken breast
cilantro
100g avacadoe


----------



## Pheedno (Jul 25, 2017)

7oz chicken
1 cup rice
stir fry veggies(snow peas, water chest nuts, carrot slivers, broc, mushroom)
1 tablspn peanut butter
soy sauce
siracha
a little Blue Mountain Jamaican curry powder


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 27, 2017)

20 Shrimp
1 cup noodle

Easy prep, taste delicious! Got this idea from a similar thread as this one on Pro M 10/10!


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 27, 2017)

Sirloin steak cooked medium-rare....never get tired of it.


----------



## way2tense (Jul 30, 2017)

TeknoViking said:


> 20 Shrimp
> 1 cup noodle
> 
> Easy prep, taste delicious! Got this idea from a similar thread as this one on Pro M 10/10!



hell yeah...this ones been really helpful...


----------



## way2tense (Jul 30, 2017)

i eat new yorks alot...

got theses guys at wal-mart...i think theyre beautiful...


----------



## mytreefiddy (Jul 30, 2017)

8oz Chicken breast grinded up in a Ninja... 4oz pineapple thinly sliced.... 2 tbsp homemade sugar free sweet and sour sour sauce.... cutting, I have it just like that.... bulking, i'll up the chicken to 10-12oz and add 1 cup jazzy rice... BOOM


----------



## striffe (Nov 1, 2017)

Steak cooked medium.
Oats with honey.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

great


----------

